# Sasha update



## Bob&Karen (Jan 31, 2016)

Sasha is doing great,
She has us all trained 
We let her out during the day, our yard has a cement block wall and she is
content to stay close to home. We never let her out at night, she sleeps in the house all night, from about 6:00PM until EARLY A.M. 
She is pretty good about letting us sleep, she gets on her window shelf behind the sofa and looks out the window until one of us gets up.
She is a good mannered cat and never bites or scratches, very affectionate and loves getting petted. Part of the family now. I think she will always be a 
cautious cat, a hold over from her living outside alone at a young age.
We love her just the way she is


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Lucky cat. She's very pretty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I just read the original thread. What a great update this is!  

She's a beautiful cat. How lucky for her that she met you!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

She looks content and well adjusted. You've done a good job and I'm glad everyone is happy.  Beautiful coat - nice markings.


----------

